

Preannouncing Seph - Immutable Ioke/Clojure-like JVM language - cgbystrom
http://olabini.com/blog/2010/07/preannouncing-seph/

======
lhorie
As much as I respect Ola Bini's projects, I have to ask: what reason would one
have to use Seph instead of Clojure? They seem to have the same design goals
(homoiconicity, immutability)

~~~
spooneybarger
you dont like lisp syntax? you want to do prototype based OO? they aren't
identical. they may share some features but not all features. its sort of like
asking back in the 90s- why would i use python instead of perl.

~~~
joubert
I'm curious to see the syntax (he says it will be homoiconic) and how that
translates into the mechanism for manipulating the AST. This is the raison
d'être for lisp's syntax.

~~~
lhorie
He mentioned it's similar to Ioke, which looks like this

    
    
      if(42 < 43,
        "wow, math comparison works" println,
        "we have some serious trouble" println)

~~~
joubert
Is there an example of AST manipulation?

~~~
lhorie
<http://ioke.org/wiki/index.php/Guide#Macros>

------
klync
Congratulations.... Since it's still "pre-announce" phase, I'll point out the
collision with "Ceph" (<http://ceph.newdream.net/>), which may or may not be
of concern to you and the team.

